# Rims



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

If the bolt pattern is 5x105?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Yes they will fit our car. I've seen them on carid.com listed for our car for over a year now and I believe they were offered on tirerack.com for a while if my memory serves me right. I would order through carid.com because incase for some reason they don't fit(which wont happen) you will be able to return them for a full refund.


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

What size are you looking for and what offset? 

I picked a 2012 Cruz and plugged it into our interactive wheel system to show you what it may look like:

Interactive Wheel System - Discount Tire Direct

Give us a call if we can help with your tire/wheel selection.


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

Boys I was looking at 2 crave rims, I can get them cheap


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

Hey guys i have 2 crave rims picked out, its the number ones. Check em out lemme know


----------

